# Emarat to install recycling units



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Emarat to install recycling units 
Posted: Monday, November 15, 2004
Dubai

Emarat, the UAE's leading national petroleum brand, is launching an innovative recycling campaign. The company is set to install 30 special recycling units, known as Reverse Vending Machines (RVMs), at 16 selected petrol stations in Dubai and the Northern Emirates.

The move is aimed at addressing the critical need to preserve the environment and cut down on waste, said an official.

The advanced machines reward customers with redemptions for goods at Emarat's convenience stores whenever they dispose of plastic, glass, and aluminium cans. 

All 30 machines are expected to be fully operational by the end of this month.

Emarat general manager Rashid Al Shamsi said: "The level of per capita waste in the UAE is one of the highest in the world, and it is increasing. 

"Emarat acknowledges the need to conserve the UAE's natural heritage, and we hope the RVM campaign will help raise local recycling awareness with greater results than before, not least because customers are rewarded at our C-Stores whenever they dispose of waste."

RVMs are already popular recycling tools in more than 40 countries worldwide, but Emarat's initiative in the UAE is the first time the technology has been used in the Middle East. 

The machines automatically identify and sort waste, and choose the appropriate redemption. The more items deposited, the greater the reward - discount coupons, drink and meal coupons, tee-shirts, caps, bags and pens are among the likely giveaways when the project gets up and running later this month.

Two identical RVMs are housed within an air-conditioned recycling centre at the selected Emarat service stations, so Emarat customers can feel good about doing their bit for the environment in total comfort. 

The distinctive recycling centres are also attractive advertising opportunities, increasing support for Emarat's recycling effort from other concerned members of the business community.

Al Shamsi said: "With about 90,000 visitors at Emarat stations every day, we expect this project to make a major contribution to local recycling awareness. It's quick, convenient, hygienic - and there are great rewards to be won too." 

To implement the initiative, Emarat has tied up with Nordic House. A Jebel Ali-based company, Nordic is the Middle East distributor for the Norwegian multinational company Tomra AS, which designs, manufactures and operates cost-effective RVM systems. 

Tomra currently has more than 50,000 RVMs installed in 40 countries on four continents.

Al Shamsi added: "General waste in Dubai is increasing by 9.5 per cent annually, and Dubai alone is expected to produce more than 5,000 tonnes per day by 2005. 

"The implementation of this recycling initiative demonstrates Emarat's sincere effort to help keep our environment clean, and we are very hopeful that UAE residents will show their enthusiasm for the campaign and take part." 

Established in 1981, Emirates General Petroleum Corporation, Emarat, is a corporation fully owned by the UAE federal government. 

It has today 64 petrol sites across Dubai and the Northern Emirates and employs over 1,500 people. 

The Emarat sites offer a range of services other than fuel, such as convenience stores and bakeries. 

Emarat also offers car services such as automatic and manual car wash, tyre repair services and lube express. -TradeArabia News Service

:applause:


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

thanx  and i say this topic in the newspaper it's a great step into recycling


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Dubai municipality was talking about doing this since at least a couple of years.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

hmm are you sure its will even work
it will be such a culture change


----------

